# how much horse power can an audi handle?



## luis617 (Jul 10, 2007)

I jus bought a 2003 a4 1.8t n I'm thinking of doing an upgrade with the turbo system. What I need 2 know is , what do they mean if they say that the stage 3 turbo including a turbo manifold, intercoolerkit, and a blowoff vavle is good for 25 psi n 350-375 horsepower, n what's the maximum hp my audi can handle, also if I do this upgrade do I have 2 remodify anything else in my cars engine?


_Modified by luis617 at 3:48 AM 7-11-2007_


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: how much horse power can an audi handle? (luis617)*

Did you think to post this in the B6 forum?


----------

